# Lancaster Old Car Club Spring Festival June 5-6



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

*Lancaster Old Car Club Spring Festival June 5-6 (Lancaster, Ohio)*

I'll stick this in here. Feel free to move it to another section if you wish. The antique tractor and small engine club used to meet along with the old car club but they decided to go their different ways a few years ago.

Here's a link with a description of the event.

Lancaster Old Car Club Spring Festival 


Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Mark! It sounds like a good one to go to and it's not too far from me.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry Joe, Lancaster Ohio. Your still welcome to come visit though. 

Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Ohio is not too far North Dakota is too far You are right, I was reading it too fast and assumed Lancaster PA. Still looks like a fun one to go too and thanks again for posting it.


----------

